# cabling and components



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Kevruta

You are really getting in deep here. This is a complicated subject and takes some study. The characteristics of cabeling for example would include, resistance,capacitance,conductance, volt drop, heat,impedance,
temperature coefficients,insualtion,magnetic fluxes and on and on and on.

Having said all that. In so far as tests to circuitry is concerened they will have no effect on the tests as such but are factors you must take into account when testing and inspecting. Good luck in your studies.

Frank


----------



## kevruta (Feb 13, 2007)

thanks Frank


----------

